# Test Deca and Anadrol Cycle



## brodney (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi guys i will be starting my next cycle next month and was just wondering what to expect from test 500mg deca 400mg weekly alongside anadrol at 100mg daily for the first 6 weeks.I will be running the test for 18 weeks and dropping the deca 2 weeks before hand.To anyone who has done a similar cycle what was your experience with it?


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

18 weeks is a long cycle I'd cut it down to 12 personally. I feel s**t on long cycles personally but some people can keep going on long cycles just make sure u enjoy it. I'd rather blast and cruise do 10 weeks test deca drol then cruise 5 to 10 weeks depending on bloods then go 4 a second blast test tren lean out from the bulk.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Test and deca is my staple bulk I gain well from it just make sure you eat everything in the kitchen until your almost sick lol.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Test and deca is my staple bulk I gain well from it just make sure you eat everything in the kitchen until your almost sick lol.


 What ratio's do you run?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

My favourite stack and I'm on it right now. 18 weeks is a little long in my opinion, but if you don't like it there's nothing making you do it again, is there. Personally, I'd do 12-14 weeks.

Be prepared to go clothes shopping, as f**k all will still fit you in 8 weeks or so. 

Keep diet clean and drink plenty of water.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> What ratio's do you run?


 Ive ran many different mate as high as 1000mg test 1200mg deca even dropped test to 250 on that lol 4th week on 800mg test 600mg deca now.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Ive ran many different mate as high as *1000mg test 1200mg deca* even dropped test to 250 on that lol 4th week on 800mg test 600mg deca now.


 That's a lot of oil..... LOL


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> That's a lot of oil..... LOL


 Hahaha I know mate at one point I lost count I was just jabbing 1ml of each every day for the last 5 weeks to see if the increase made any difference alongside extra food.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Hahaha I know mate at one point I lost count I was just jabbing 1ml of each every day for the last 5 weeks to see if the increase made any difference alongside extra food.


 I hope it did.....


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Quackerz said:


> That's a lot of oil..... LOL


 1200 test (400) and 800 deca (400) is 5ml a week. Doddle.

2.5ml on a Monday and Thursday.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> 1200 test (400) and 800 deca (400) is 5ml a week. Doddle.


 Maybe I'll think about thoses doses at a later date...... In the meantime I'm just going to be sticking to my T-Bol and EQ....... love those two.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> 1200 test (400) and 800 deca (400) is 5ml a week. Doddle.
> 
> 2.5ml on a Monday and Thursday.


 Test E 250mg/ml Deca 300mg/ml 8ml a week


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> 1200 test (400) and 800 deca (400) is 5ml a week. Doddle.
> 
> 2.5ml on a Monday and Thursday.


 Does 400 deca even hold?


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> I hope it did.....


 Yes mate I put an extra 10lb on after id stalled for the last 2 weeks so yeah it made a difference.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Yes mate I put an extra 10lb on after id stalled for the last 2 weeks so yeah it made a difference.


 Nice work...


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm running the same (week 5-6) but 35 - 50mg Oxy, 400mg test and 200mg Deca so less than you

I) Oxys even at that dose was very effective but really slowed right down at about week 4, I saw no increase in last 10 days of oxys. Seems to a great kick start, but loses effectiveness rather quickly. In hindsight I should have run in higher dose. Original plan was to run it for 6 weeks at a low dose. @GeordieOak70 whats your esperience on that?

2) The cal consumption seems highly sensitive to gains , upping cals and you increase very quickly, I cut cals as just was annoyed with my bf, probably not the most sensible stack in this regard but still losing bf and increasing strength. Happy overall even if suboptimal cycle. Abs coming through again which is a load of my mind

3) The test deca seems to be starting to kick in, I always seem slow to get going on test E than other lads and see little until week 6. anyway, 12 week always seems too short so will run to week 14 / 15 or until gains cease

4) first time in my life I actually started to get gyno, dont get it with Dbol or Test E so was surprised how sensitive I was. I upped AI added 10mg tamoxifen and disappeared pretty quick

Seems like if you eat like crazy and run that cycle you would gain massively


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

JohhnyC said:


> I'm running the same (week 5-6) but 35 - 50mg Oxy, 400mg test and 200mg Deca so less than you
> 
> I) Oxys even at that dose was very effective but really slowed right down at about week 4, I saw no increase in last 10 days of oxys. Seems to a great kick start, but loses effectiveness rather quickly. In hindsight I should have run in higher dose. Original plan was to run it for 6 weeks at a low dose. @GeordieOak70 whats your esperience on that?
> 
> ...


 I have no personal experience with oxy as its one of very few drugs ive not took but I know many that have had great results using it.

Cal consumption is crucial to gains I eat massive amounts for 10 weeks straight then I ease off for the remainder of the blast and I allways gain large amounts quickly.

Anadrol is known to give gyno even tho it does not aromatize it is in its own class for that.

My last blast where I experimented with dosages I blew up from 15 stone 2lb to 16 stone 11lb after a 6 week cruise I was stable at 16 stone 4lb at 5' 10" with around 16 - 18 BF I know that fat for some on here but not for me lol.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> I'm running the same (week 5-6) but 35 - 50mg Oxy, 400mg test and 200mg Deca so less than you
> 
> I) Oxys even at that dose was very effective but really slowed right down at about week 4, I saw no increase in last 10 days of oxys. Seems to a great kick start, but loses effectiveness rather quickly. In hindsight I should have run in higher dose. Original plan was to run it for 6 weeks at a low dose. @GeordieOak70 whats your esperience on that?
> 
> ...


 I was thinking of adding in 200ml of deca to my cycle ATM as it's there. Would it even be worth it? I'm already running anadrol and test hence my interest in this thread.

@GeordieOak70 your thoughs? You seem to have some experiance. lol


----------



## brodney (Nov 15, 2014)

thanks guys for the replies although the gyno part has me worried i must say.I have done test up to 1gram and dbol at 100mg before and never got gyno but i know deca and anadrol cause it from somethin different


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> I was thinking of adding in 200ml of deca to my cycle ATM as it's there. Would it even be worth it? I'm already running anadrol and test hence my interest in this thread.
> 
> @GeordieOak70 your thoughs? You seem to have some experiance. lol


 Im a big fan of deca but 200mg might be a bit low im sure you would get something from it but personaly id go 300 or 400 double dose kickstart


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

For me the test is abit low, if running +12 weeks i would suggest to add some npp the last 4-6 weeks as a "blast" on top.

prolactin should't be a Problem, but keep caber at hand.


----------



## brodney (Nov 15, 2014)

Xage said:


> For me the test is abit low, if running +12 weeks i would suggest to add some npp the last 4-6 weeks as a "blast" on top.
> 
> prolactin should't be a Problem, but keep caber at hand.


 maybe bump the test to 750mg?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Im a big fan of deca but 200mg might be a bit low im sure you would get something from it but personaly id go 300 or 400 double dose kickstart


 I'm already on 500 test, should be 750 by this time next week, decided to up it, going to be a 15 week cycle and thought I would add deca for 10, I have 10 amps of baltic 200 deca sitting here, thought they might be useful? I cant be bothered buying more TBH, just wondering if it would be of any benefit?


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> I'm already on 500 test, should be 750 by this time next week, decided to up it, going to be a 15 week cycle and thought I would add deca for 10, I have 10 amps of baltic 200 deca sitting here, thought they might be useful? I cant be bothered buying more TBH, just wondering if it would be of any benefit?


 Nah mate total waste of time send them to me :thumb lol nah yeah it would defo benefit your cycle just a shame you didn't have 10 more to double it but you will still get some use with 200mg.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Test and deca is my staple bulk I gain well from it just make sure you eat everything in the kitchen until your almost sick lol.


 It is for this reason I can't cut on gear lol I have to eat or I feel ruff!


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

brodney said:


> maybe bump the test to 750mg?


 would be better. 2:1 ratio or more is usually what i aim for. I'm a huge fan of high test.. No upper limit really. Deca i would never go above 750, ~600 is a decent dosage for most more Advanced users.. And then add some npp if needed.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Nah mate total waste of time send them to me :thumb lol nah yeah it would defo benefit your cycle just a shame you didn't have 10 more to double it but you will still get some use with 200mg.


 On that advice I just pinned 200mg, f**k it.


----------



## brodney (Nov 15, 2014)

Xage said:


> would be better. 2:1 ratio or more is usually what i aim for. I'm a huge fan of high test.. No upper limit really. Deca i would never go above 750, ~600 is a decent dosage for most more Advanced users.. And then add some npp if needed.


 a gram it is so i done gram test by itself before and felt great on it


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Backload those oxys to make all kinds of gains! Well i mean about 6 weeks in not the end i find waiting for your injectable to kick in then dropping oxys in the mix to be very effective


----------



## brodney (Nov 15, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Backload those oxys to make all kinds of gains!


 backload?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

brodney said:


> backload?


 Sorry i said that wrong not back load throw them in mid cycle when everything else kicks in


----------



## brodney (Nov 15, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Sorry i said that wrong not back load throw them in mid cycle when everything else kicks in


 so you reckon keep them for mid cycle instead of the start?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

brodney said:


> so you reckon keep them for mid cycle instead of the start?


 I find it more beneficial mate its like everything hits hard at the same time


----------



## brodney (Nov 15, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> I find it more beneficial mate its like everything hits hard at the same time


 excellent first time oxy user myself so im looking forward to them mid cycle sounds like a good idea


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Its s**t waiting because if how awesome oxys are but its so worth it lol


----------



## brodney (Nov 15, 2014)

interesting enuf now starting oxys mid cycle sounds i can run them then for 6 weeks while the injectables are kicking in id have a crazy few weeks i reckon haha


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

brodney said:


> interesting enuf now starting oxys mid cycle sounds i can run them then for 6 weeks while the injectables are kicking in id have a crazy few weeks i reckon haha


 That's exactly what happens mate everything hits at the same time its awesome


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

If you did them mid cycle, say at week 6, the whole lot would hit you like a train! Awesome feeling I reckon.

But at week 12 would you be on the same position as if you did them at the start? Don't know really.

My cycle is a little complicated as I wanted to reduce bf too ( given summer is imminent) so hard to know what to do. It is working but perhaps cutting hard at the start would have been better, then at week 6 start orals too. Every thing would kick in and full steam ahead and I'd have had a better base.

@brodney

Yup the gyno thingy thing surprised me. At near 43 first time I got it. Must have been that mix. However it was easily stopped, just a matter of getting the doses right. Have tamoxifen on hand. I have it for for PCT but need to get more now


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

brodney said:


> thanks guys for the replies although the gyno part has me worried i must say.I have done test up to 1gram and dbol at 100mg before and never got gyno but i know deca and anadrol cause it from somethin different


 test and dbol is usually e2, 19/nors can cause progesterone issues but oxy has no progesterone or oestrogenic activity , its a bit of an odd ball mate , epic med though


----------



## brodney (Nov 15, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> If you did them mid cycle, say at week 6, the whole lot would hit you like a train! Awesome feeling I reckon.
> 
> But at week 12 would you be on the same position as if you did them at the start? Don't know really.
> 
> ...


 I think at week 12 you would have better gains because by week 6 when test and deca is in full swing protein synthesis is up and the anadrol would just add to it.The gyno issue will be monitored now i know how easy it is to get


----------



## brodney (Nov 15, 2014)

GMO said:


> test and dbol is usually e2, 19/nors can cause progesterone issues but oxy has no progesterone or oestrogenic activity , its a bit of an odd ball mate , epic med though


 ya i think people arnt really sure how it causes gyno.your a fan of anadrol also im looking forward to it


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

brodney said:


> ya i think people arnt really sure how it causes gyno.your a fan of anadrol also im looking forward to it


 love the stuff mate.. going to try stay off them for a while as i was hammering the orals toward end of last cycle .


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

GMO said:


> love the stuff mate.. going to try stay off them for a while as i was hammering the orals toward end of last cycle .


 I only used apollo oxys which were bunk. They replaced them but dont wanna waste another run. I see you talk about oxys quite often and makes me think maybe i should give them another try or try another lab.

Do you booze a lot on orals and what do you think of sd in comparison to oxys?


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

@Abc987

Realise your asking GMO, but mate real oxys are awesome. I am using AP and even the shitty dose I took and low cals was impressive. I can imagine if I took higher dose and smashed the cals. I'm not pissing about with different labs and other orals any more. AP oxys and done.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I only used apollo oxys which were bunk. They replaced them but dont wanna waste another run. I see you talk about oxys quite often and makes me think maybe i should give them another try or try another lab.
> 
> Do you booze a lot on orals and what do you think of sd in comparison to oxys?


 i dont drink at all tbh mate, maybe a half a dozen times a year. as for sd v oxy i cant comment as ive not ran both, oxy is a more researched drug and imo a lot safer than super drol, lab wise sphinx , gsl, dimensions or alpha would be my go to if i was wanting batch myself, if you respond well to it there really is nothing else like mate, strength gains are superhuman , you do loose a good few lbs when you come off them but not half as bad as folk make out.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

JohhnyC said:


> @Abc987
> 
> Realise your asking GMO, but mate real oxys are awesome. I am using AP and even the shitty dose I took and low cals was impressive. I can imagine if I took higher dose and smashed the cals. I'm not pissing about with different labs and other orals any more. AP oxys and done.





GMO said:


> i dont drink at all tbh mate, maybe a half a dozen times a year. as for sd v oxy i cant comment as ive not ran both, oxy is a more researched drug and imo a lot safer than super drol, lab wise sphinx , gsl, dimensions or alpha would be my go to if i was wanting batch myself, if you respond well to it there really is nothing else like mate, strengths are superhuman , you do loose a good few lbs when you come off them but not half as bad as folk make out.


 As i said ive only used once last year and was taking 100mg pre workout. They did f**k all. Apollo said they had a bad batch so sent me another tub which is sitting in the cupboard. And has been for ages. Dont wanna waste an oral run. Maybe ill give them another bash. Although trying to steer clear of orals this summer as ill be drinking quite a bit.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> As i said ive only used once last year and was taking 100mg pre workout. They did f**k all. Apollo said they had a bad batch so sent me another tub which is sitting in the cupboard. And has been for ages. Dont wanna waste an oral run. Maybe ill give them another bash. Although trying to steer clear of orals this summer as ill be drinking quite a bit.


 if 100mg ed did nothing then they were deffo bunk, why not save them for winter bulker mate , id not be that concerned about my liver but oxy and drink may end you up trouble lol, it dosnt make me a loonatic like tren but dose increase aggression some what. im planning mild summer cycle of injects only then prob be hammering them again over winter, test ,cheesecake and oxy bulker.. lovely!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

GMO said:


> if 100mg ed did nothing then they were deffo bunk, why not save them for winter bulker mate , id not be that concerned about my liver but oxy and drink may end you up trouble lol, it dosnt make me a loonatic like tren but dose increase aggression some what. im planning mild summer cycle of injects only then prob be hammering them again over winter, test ,cheesecake and oxy bulker.. lovely!


 Im on wc ttm atm so 600 test, 300 mast and 300 tren. All going well with no sides as of yet and just coming to end of week 5 i think lol. This is my first run at tren e and so far much prefer it to a although its early days and still a low dose. Ive been contemplating adding an oral but think im just gonna get some more tren and mast, go higher tren for a few weeks then finish on high mast e. Will keep dose the same for another week or 2 though as no need to increase yet.

Tbol also seems auite tempting. Was my first cycle and havent used it since


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Im on wc ttm atm so 600 test, 300 mast and 300 tren. All going well with no sides as of yet and just coming to end of week 5 i think lol. This is my first run at tren e and so far much prefer it to a although its early days and still a low dose. Ive been contemplating adding an oral but think im just gonna get some more tren and mast, go higher tren for a few weeks then finish on high mast e. Will keep dose the same for another week or 2 though as no need to increase yet.
> 
> Tbol also seems auite tempting. Was my first cycle and havent used it since


 decisions decisions lol... tbol would be nice addition though for over summer lol


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Did oxys when on tren. Can't handle them, made me a lunatic. Stopped taking them after a roid-rage incident. Swapped to Halotestin. That was just as bad, ha.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

GMO said:


> decisions decisions lol... tbol would be nice addition though for over summer lol


 I loved tbol. My first cycle of test enan and tbol saw me put on 23lbs in 23 days. Plus I wasn't a nutter on that stuff.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Magsimus said:


> I loved tbol. My first cycle of test enan and tbol saw me put on 23lbs in 23 days. Plus I wasn't a nutter on that stuff.


 are you sure that was tbol mate. i find it quite a mild med and make me feel good lol


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Even with it being my first cycle, I would've still put that sort of rapid gain down to dbol or anadrol. But in all honesty I was just as surprised when I saw a 23lb increase. I assumed most would've been water and some fat, but I don't get too 'puffy' when on and I've never held much fat (abs always visable).

Was about three/four years ago and if I remember correctly it was Prochem test enanthate and tbol. Now I could've quite possibly been sold a different oral packaged as tbol but, like I mentioned above, I didn't experience any of the sides associated with the stronger 17aas.

Mild med indeed, I had no issue on it as opposed to halo and anadrol which make me loopy.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Magsimus said:


> Even with it being my first cycle, I would've still put that sort of rapid gain down to dbol or anadrol. But in all honesty I was just as surprised when I saw a 23lb increase. I assumed most would've been water and some fat, but I don't get too 'puffy' when on and I've never held much fat (abs always visable).
> 
> Was about three/four years ago and if I remember correctly it was Prochem test enanthate and tbol. Now I could've quite possibly been sold a different oral packaged as tbol but, like I mentioned above, I didn't experience any of the sides associated with the stronger 17aas.
> 
> Mild med indeed, I had no issue on it as opposed to halo and anadrol which make me loopy.


 Water from test isn't allways shown on the surface its mostly held in the muscle so will not alter your look but will add weight.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Water from test isn't allways shown on the surface its mostly held in the muscle so will not alter your look but will add weight.


 That would certainly help explain it.


----------

